# Das neue Auto stösst gehen den dicken Baum.



## Artrella

Kannst du mich korrigieren, bitte??


1) Das neue Auto stösst gehen den dicken  Baum.

2) Das gute Restaurant liegt der Post gegenüber.

3) Das grüne Auto fährt schell um die nächste  Ecke.

4) Ich gehe mit meinen Eltern und meiner kleinen  Schwester zu den Grosseltern.

5) Eine Junge  Vogel ist aus das  Nest gefallen.


Danke vielmals! Art


----------



## Jade

Art,

ya ves, gatoviejo y Jade se han cambiado de personalidad. A ver quien corre mas, jajajaja

Jade

1) Das neue Auto stösst gehen den dicken Baum. korrekt

2) Das gute Restaurant liegt der Post gegenüber.
   Das gute Restaurant liegt gegenüber von der Post

3) Das grüne Auto fährt schell um die nächste Ecke. korrekt

4) Ich gehe mit meinen Eltern und meiner kleinen Schwester zu den Grosseltern. korrekt

5) Eine junger Vogel ist aus dem  Nest gefallen.


----------



## Jade

no habia visto un error. Es gegen.


----------



## gatoviejo

Jade war zwar schneller, aber doch wohl ein bischen zu "schuselig".

5) Eine junger Vogel ist aus dem Nest gefallen. => Eine junger Vogel ist aus dem Nest gefallen.

lg @gato


----------



## Jade

Du hast Recht, gatoviejo. Wollte einfach die erste sein und da passieren eben solche Sachen  Mit einem alten Kalter kann eben nicht jeder mithalten.

Grüsse aus Spanien

Jade


----------



## Artrella

Jade said:
			
		

> Art,
> 
> ya ves, gatoviejo y Jade se han cambiado de personalidad. A ver quien corre mas, jajajaja
> 
> Jade
> 
> 1) Das neue Auto stösst gehen den dicken Baum. korrekt
> 
> 2) Das gute Restaurant liegt der Post gegenüber.
> Das gute Restaurant liegt gegenüber von der Post
> 
> 3) Das grüne Auto fährt schell um die nächste Ecke. korrekt
> 
> 4) Ich gehe mit meinen Eltern und meiner kleinen Schwester zu den Grosseltern. korrekt
> 
> 5) Eine junger Vogel ist aus dem  Nest gefallen.




Sí Jade ya me dí cuenta, por eso puse "Para Gatoviejo" porque sabía que me ibas a contestar vos (ja ja!!) Vos le ganaste, corrés más rápido!!
Eine Frage...
En la oración 2, veo que queda mejor de la segunda manera, pero el ejercicio es para completar con declinaciones nada más.  Así que como era "gegenüber" le puse el DATIV.
En la oración 5) puse "das" en lugar de "dem" por el verbo "fallen" que es de movimiento, pero en este caso lo que se prioriza es la preposición "aus" en cuanto a caso, es así no?
En esa misma oración por qué va "jungeR" en dativo? Por el verbo fallen.  Yo creo que me equivoqué porque consideré el "ist" y lo puse como nominativ.  No tuve en cuenta que es el auxiliar de "fallen".  Es esta la razón?

Muchísimas gracias por correr tanto en mi ayuda!!! Art


----------



## Artrella

gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Jade war zwar schneller, aber doch wohl ein bischen zu "schuselig".
> 
> 5) Eine junger Vogel ist aus dem Nest gefallen. => Eine junger Vogel ist aus dem Nest gefallen.
> 
> lg @gato




Gato, yo no entiendo nada de esto.  Pero hice algo mal y no me enteré?  Está bien "eine"??  Tschüss, Art


----------



## gatoviejo

Art 
*Ein* junger Vogel ist aus dem Nest gefallen = correcto

eine = una (femininum)
ein = un(o) => der Vogel (masculinum) 

lg @gato


----------

